# New grunt



## TMAC (Jul 2, 2014)

This is a hickory grunt call with walnut end caps and center band. Spar/mineral spirit dip for the finish.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 2, 2014)

Beautiful call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 2, 2014)

Very nice finish and wood combo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Those woods go together great. Really nice looking call

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2014)

NICE call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice looker. Like the color too. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

